

Should 3-Year-Olds Learn Computer Programming? - Kenan
http://www.good.is/post/should-3-year-olds-learn-computer-programming/

======
jordhy
To stimulate a child's brain you want to go from general to specific patterns.
At such a young age I would suggest simple games and fun IQ boosters. A solid
continuation might be chess (at about 5 or 6 y/o). With such a strong
background they'll be ready to start learning about computers before their
teens.

Disclosure: I train Math Olympiad contestants for living a while ago.

